# Brauche fängige Angleteige!!!



## Steff (16. März 2001)

Hi erfolgreiche Anglerfreunde,
da ich diese Seite so toll finde,habe ich mich entschlossen eine Frage zu stellen.Die lautet: Wer kennt einen fängigen Angelteig,egal für welche Fischart.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Danke und Petri Heil.


----------



## wolf (16. März 2001)

muß ich in meinem alten Büchern nachschlagen - bis morgen


----------



## Hummer (17. März 2001)

Gibt es das gute alte Plötzol von DAM (sic) noch? Das war ein sehr fängiger Angelteig aus der Tube, wo allerlei geheimnisvolle Zutaten drin waren. Ich habe jedenfalls nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich Insektenflügel aus der Tube drückte! Petri!Hummer


----------



## Case (17. März 2001)

Nimm Mehl und Eigelb. Knete das zu einem Teig
kannst noch bischen Vanille-Konzentrat reintun, muß aber nicht. Gut für Weißfisch, Karpfen, Schlei.
Nimm ein frisches Brötchen, tunk das in`s
wasser und knete Dir einen Teig draus. Gut
für Weißfisch und Karpfen.
Ganz einfach, ganz billig, und eigentlich
überall fängig.
Gruß Case


----------



## wolf (17. März 2001)

Als Basis eignet sich Paniermehl mit etwas Mehl, zermußte gekochte Katoffeln sind auch sehr gut
Öl verhindert das zu schnelle Austrocknen u macht den Teig geschmeidiger; Zucker fängt besser. Zusätze:
Parmesankäse (Barben, Karpfen)
Forelli	(Karpfen, Schleien und Forellen)
Vanillepuddingpulver (Karpfen, alle Weißfische)sowie alle Stippfutterzusaätze: Bisquitmehl, Melasse, Erdnußmehl, Kokos, Zwieback usw.Zimt, Zucker, Spekulatius (!), Lebkuchen... kurz: alles was lecker ist ;-)
Geheimtip: Zusatz von Vollmilchpulver - gibt unter Wasser eine tolle Wolke! zweiter Tip: pürierter Dosenmais mit PaniermehlViel Glück.


----------



## Guest (17. März 2001)

Servus Wolf,Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Was soll der Boilie-Kult.
DER TEIG ist immer noch der beste Karpfenköder.
Übrigens: Boilies sind auch nur Teige, hart gekocht, dass die Schleien und Brassen nicht dran können. Ich hab aber zwischendurch nichts gegen Schleien.

------------------
  WO


----------



## Steff (18. März 2001)

Erstmals Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Mein Problem:
Wir haben ein Baggersee mit 20000 Quadratmetern,indem wir allerlei Fischarten haben(Hecht,Zander,Rotauge,Aitel,Brachsen,Rotfeder,Renken und Karpfen).
Nun die Frage: 
Mit welchem Teig kann ich gezielt auf Brachsen oder Aitel fischen,ohne von den fetten Karpfen und Rotaugen gestoört zu werden.


----------



## Poco (18. März 2001)

hallo steff,danke für deine private anfrage.
leider kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich vor 5 jahren mit dem angeln auf friedfisch aufgehört habe. bis denn Pocofor ever: catch and release[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Poco am 18-03-2001 um 12:53.]


----------



## delfin (19. März 2001)

Hallo SteffBin Mehr der RaubfischanglerHabe leider keinen Schimmer von fängigen Teigrezepten.


----------



## freaky02 (21. März 2001)

ServusVersuch es mal mit Frolic Trockenfutter am Boiliesystem oder auch Brekkies Trockenfutter zermahlen und mit Wasser, Ei und etwas Stärke zu einem Teig kneten!
Gut funktioniert auch Semmelbrösel mit Wasser und Geschmackstoffen je nach belieben ich verwende meistens Team Mosella Aroma Lockstoff Karpfen Spezial.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass derzeit bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca. 8-10 Grad das Frolic und Brekkies bei uns in Österreich besser funktioniert.
Weiters verwende ich beim Teig kein Wurfgewicht sondern hänge an mein Vorfach einen grossen Knödel Teig und werfe das ganze raus. Der Vorteil bei der Sache ist du siehst jede Bewegung des Teiges am Bissanzeiger. (ob schieben oder ziehen)

------------------


----------



## tdonat (25. März 2001)

Hi Steff,nunja ich weiß zwar nicht warum dich persönlich kapitale Karpfen und Rotaugen stören, aber jedem das seine! Eigentlich ist hier schon das meiste beschrieben worden, deshalb kann ich hier nicht viel beitragen, aber "ein Karpfen in Ehren kann doch wohl niemand verwehren" und wird sicherlich auch mal deinen Köder schlucken!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil
tdonat


----------



## boso (25. März 2001)

Moin Steff! Der einzigsten tipp den ich für dich habe ist: kauf dir jungen Gaudakäse, knete den bis er weich ist(GEHT SCHNELL). Ist in meinen Augen der beste Teig für Karpfen,Schleien u.s.w
Gruß Boso


----------



## TommyD (26. März 2001)

Hi
Ich durchsuche mal meine Angelzeitschriften und schreib dann rein was ich gefunden habe.(habe zeitschriften ab 1970 da muss ich ja was finden)
Gruß:
    TommyD


----------



## Frank (26. März 2001)

Hi Steff,Leider bin ich nicht so ein begeisterter Karpfenangler.
Wenn es sei muß Regenwurm mit Mais als Cokteil und für die Großen ein Boili an der Haarmontage.

------------------
Tschüß Frank


----------



## TommyD (26. März 2001)

Hi
Ich hab schon was 
Knoblauchteig und gleich in verschiedenen Varianten 
1. Blinker12/00
Zutaten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eisbrot,Knoblauch,Knoblauchpresse
Aus zwei angefeuchteten Weißbrotscheiben wird ein Teig geknetet.Dann werden mit der Presse 5-8 Knoblauchzähen über dem teig ausgepresst. Danach sorgfältig verkneten und Luftdicht bis zum nächsten tag Vorsichhinduften lassen2.Angelwoche 6/01
Zutaten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




emahlene Haferflocken,Paniermehl,Knoblauchzehen,Knoblauchpresse
Aus Haferflocken und Paniermehl einen Teig kneten.Knoblauchzehen Auspressen und den saft in den Teig einkneten
Wenn der Teig zu hell ist mit Kakao AbdunkelDiese Teige sind für alle Friedfische vorallen im Winter und Frühjahr.Ich komme wieder mit noch mehr rezepten
Gruß:     TommyD


----------



## TommyD (26. März 2001)

Hi
Sche... jezt hat es Smilies eingesetzt eigentlich sind das : Doppelpunkte.
Gruß:
    TommyD


----------



## carpigo (27. März 2001)

Hi, Steff.
 Danke für die Anfrage.
Mein Liblingsteig ist auf Rosinenbasis.
1.
Rosinen in warmem Wasser 1 Std einweichen.
2. weiche Rosinen In küchenmixer geben.
solange Semmelbrösel zugeben, bis feiner geschmeidiger Teig entsteht, etw, Öl nicht vergessen (geschmeidigkeit).
Evtl. noch etwas vanillezucker.

------------------
so long Carpigo


----------



## Steff (27. März 2001)

Hi,
Jetzt hab ich mir mal selber einen Teig gemischt.Bisheriger Erfolg:
6 Karpfen an 2 Angeltagen
Zutaten:
Paniermehl
Kartoffelmehl
Aromix Carpes
Teig Instant
Speißestärke(wenig)
Vanillezucker
Zucker
Farbstoff(gelb)
MaisgriesBis dann
Steff


----------



## Carpfighter (27. März 2001)

Hallo Steff,
leider muß ich Dir mitteilen, daß ich nur noch mit Fertigköder fische.Meiner Meinung nach bringen Selbstgedrehte auch nicht mehr
und die Zutaten must du auch kaufen, und vom zeitlichen Aufwand ganz abgesehen, aber Du bist ja noch Schüler und kannst es Dir leisten.Ich habe für mich einen optimalen Boilie gefunden den ich nur empfehlen kann.
Mistral ist sein Name, außen ist er hart und
innen weich, er zieht gut den Dip ein und hält ihn auch sehr lange. Selbst am 2 Tag gibt er noch den Dip frei ohne das er weich ist, besorge Dir einige Probeboilie und teste sie. Leider sind sie nicht sehr preisgünstig.Ich hoffe dennoch mit meiner
Antwort gedient zu haben.
Petri Heil
Carpfighter


----------



## Steff (29. März 2001)

Hi ihr Freunde des Teiges,
Jetzt bräucht ich einen sehr festen Teig der sich nicht vom Haken löst.
Sucht mal schön.
Bis Dann
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2001)

Einen sehr festen Teig bekmmt man, indem amn Eier in  ne Schüssel aufschlägt und Paniermehl zugibt. Nicht zu viel auf einmal, sondern immer portionsweise, damit das Zeug schön quellen kann. 
Bisschen Zucker oder Honig dazu, speziell für Rotaugen auch etwas Currypulver, immer ein klein wenig Salz.
Den Teig so fest machen (durch immer weitere Paniermehlzugabe) wie Du ihn haben wilst. 
Alles am Abend vorher zubereiten nd dann in den Kühlschrank stellen.
Gibt einen schönen harten Teig, der sich hervorragend am Haar fischen lässt. Man kann ihn auch mit allen Flavours behandeln. 
Istr meiner Meinung bessser als Bopilie, da der Teig sich langsam von aussen nach innen auflöst, ohne im Kern zu weich zu werden. Dadurch werden die Duftstoffe besser als beim harten Boilie freigesetzt. Ausserdem mags der Karpfen glaube ich auch lieber, wenns schön weich aussenrum ist. 
MfG


----------



## Dorschkiller (1. April 2001)

Hi LeuteMein bester Teig für Karpfen geht folgendermaßen : 1.  5.Toastbrote und ein Päckchen            Vanillepulver.
Wichtig ist dabei. daß erst am Gewässer der Teig angemischt wird. ( Wegen dem Wasser )Aber schaut mal unter " Wer hilft mir " mein Teig ist scheinbar nicht mehr aktuell.

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## buggs (1. April 2001)

Hai Steff
Ich mache mein Teig aus getrockneten Brot, Brötchen und Kaffeestückchen(Kuchen ohne Sahne, Quark usw.), alles trocknen lassen.
Dann zu Brösel mahlen dazu noch Fruchtmüsli
und vieleicht ein wenig Honig. Wasser wird erst am Gewässer zugegeben.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ---


----------



## Schulti (3. April 2001)

Ich angele zwar nicht sehr oft mit Teig, aber wenn doch dann habe ich mit Teig aus Brekkies (mit Fisch) gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Brekkies in aufgeschlagenen Eiern aufweichen lassen, ein Schuss Öl und etwas Parniermehl.

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Rotauge (17. April 2001)

Hallihallo!Bin zwar nicht der Karpfenspezi, hatte aber letzten Sommer im Urlaub Erfolge auf Karpfen mit einem Polentateig. Polenta ist Maisgriess und im Supermarkt bzw. im Bioladen erhältlich.
Polenta wird ohne weitere Zusätze ziemlich fest, dürft halt nicht zuviel Wasser benutzen.
Wir essen schon mal Polenta, da ist es einfach etwas mehr zu kochen.
Als Zusatz hatten wir Buttewrvanille genommen.
Allerdings nur zum Fischen

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2001)

Hi,
war mal mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub im Bayerischen Wald, ich war den ganzen Tag am Regen und da hab ich mit einem alten Mann aus dem Ort geangelt, der hat mir dann mal seinen Teig gegeben, darauf hab ich in 1 Stunde 4 Nasen gefangen, dass lustige daran ist Nasen standen an dem Gewässer unter Naturschutz weil es so wenige gab...
er hat gesagt dass er in den Teig Parmesan und MArmelade getan hat , also nach Käse hat er in jedem Fall gerochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



er hat gesagt er macht den Parmesan ein bisschen in der Mikrowelle warm dass er sich ziehen lässt und mischt ihn dann unter Paniermehl, und schön verkneten dann in die Mitte von dem TEigknödel ein kleines Loch machen und Marmelade reingeben. 1 Minute nochmal in die Mikrowelle und dann in die Hände 1 Tropfen öl geben und 10 Minuten richtig durchkneten und dann nochmal kurz in die Mikro...weis aber nicht ob das stimmt was der gesagt hat aber probierts mal ruhig aus... mehr als explodiederen kann das ja nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------



## Hunter (17. April 2001)

Hi!
Nimm einfach eine Scheibe Graubrot und trenne die Rinde ab. Dann kleinmachen und in eine kleine Schale geben. Etwas Öl, Geruchstoff, evtl. Farbstoff, etwas Vanillezucker und Wasser hinzugeben und dann gut durchkneten. Das langt. Ergibt einen super Teich der schnell und einfach herzustellen ist, sowie so gut wie nichts kostet.

------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------

